# Facility code for a pediatric patient



## Jarant (Oct 30, 2008)

We have a patient that came in for a dental procedure in the facility.  I need a facility only code for this.   It cannot be a ADA code or an anesthesia code.  The patient received authorization for facility and anesthesia from the medical insurance for the facility only.  This patient also has some mental issues.

Jenny


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 30, 2008)

Jarant said:


> We have a patient that came in for a dental procedure in the facility.  I need a facility only code for this.   It cannot be a ADA code or an anesthesia code.  The patient received authorization for facility and anesthesia from the medical insurance for the facility only.  This patient also has some mental issues.
> 
> Jenny



Have you looked at the HCPCS codes?  Depending on the procedure performed, you should be able to find an appropriate HCPCS code.  They are in the D section of the HCPCS manual.  These are not ADA codes although the ADA uses the same codes. Otherwise, are there any CPT codes that accurately reflect the procedure performed?


----------



## mbort (Oct 31, 2008)

Assuming that this is an ASC facility that you are speaking of since this is the ASC forum....unfortunately we can not use the D codes and must use the 41899 since this is filed under the patients major medical carrier and not a dental policy (at least this is what I remember when I was actually employed at at ASC).  I do still code for several ASC's and this is the code that we use for reimbursement.

Hope this helps
Mary


----------



## Jarant (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks!!  I will try the 41899 code.

Jenny


----------

